# Error mounting installation image!!!



## FlameElement (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello,

When i try to install pc bsd i receive the error:

ls: /dev/da*: No such file or directory
Error mounting installation image!!!
Please report this problem to PCBSD support.

I tried to install FreeBSD as well but the installer said there is no CD/DVD i can install from.

Is this mean that BSD is not recognizing my optical drives (i tried with pioneer DVR-111L and NEC). If it so I'll go to buy appropriate device but is there any list of supporting cd and dvd devices. I looked the handbook but i don't find any?

10x.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2009)

Pick the hardware notes for your release at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 15, 2009)

10x for the answer. I saw the tread but still nothing as a list with compatible devices.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2009)

"With all supported SCSI controllers, full support is provided for SCSI-I, SCSI-II, and SCSI-III peripherals, including hard disks, optical disks, tape drives (including DAT, 8mm Exabyte, Mammoth, and DLT), medium changers, processor target devices and CD-ROM drives."

The hardware list doesn't produce lists of devices, just drivers, manufacturers and chipsets. Don't expect a list of all CD/DVD drives at any given time.


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 15, 2009)

I really appreciate that you're trying to help me. My existing devices have the chipsets as follows:
Pioneer dvr-111L - NEC D63645GM 
ND-3540a - NEC D6364

Obviously my devices are not supported by the kernel of freebsd and i'll go and buy onother one. So, how can i find in this list with chipsets these ones which are responsible for cd/dvd drives and decide to buy one of them? Sorry if i ask dummy questions but i'm absolutely unfamiliar with free bsd.


----------



## ale (Feb 15, 2009)

AFAIK, your dvr-111 should work.
Could you try installing FreeBSD-7.1 just to see if you are getting similar problems?


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 15, 2009)

The installer said that No cd/dvd device found!


----------



## ale (Feb 15, 2009)

I would investigate on the controller but I'm not sure that there are no issues with your devices.
Do you have an old cd/dvd-rom to test before go buying a new one?

How many controllers your mainboard have?
Vendor/model?
And how many devices attached?


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the full report from EVEREST Home Edition. I hope it helps:
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get/9vX_2GOxtR/fullreport.htm

If you have any ideas of checking controllers, please tell.


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the list with devices only: http://www.turboupload.com/files/get/8eup2UWyl4/irqio.htm


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 16, 2009)

I solve the problem, 10x for your time and help. It was the second ide slot and the ide connector at all. I put both devices hdd and dvd to primery ide slot like master and slave and succeed to install the pc bsd.

10x again.


----------

